
People want other people’s self-driving cars to keep pedestrians safe - tetraodonpuffer
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/06/people-want-other-peoples-self-driving-cars-to-keep-pedestrians-safe/
======
hrehhf
I think this is a mostly a false dilemma. It makes most sense that if a
collision is unavoidable, brake _hard_ to minimize overall damage/injury.
There is no reason a computer-driven car should ever unavoidably find
pedestrians in its path except when the pedestrians recklessly got into the
car's path. Therefore, why inflict injury to the innocent passengers to save
pedestrians who are at fault? It seems like braking and hoping for the best is
the best solution, for human drivers as well as computers.

~~~
extrapickles
I agree. Also, I would consider the automated car to be recklessly driving if
it finds itself in that situation as it should not drive faster than its
sensors can see a clear path for.

It would be better if the car braked hard, and aligned the car to squarely hit
the obstruction so you don't have an offset collision. This would also be
better for the pedestrian hit as the middle of a cars hood is softer than the
edges and better for the car and its occupants as crash protection will be
more effective.

